
Ask HN: Stress Test Application for CPU/RAM/Disk - ivanilves
Hi there,<p>I want to check and then harden my Kubernetes cluster&#x27;s stress tolerance by deploying some kind of stress generating application that would:<p>1) Try to hog as much CPU as possible<p>2) Try to allocate as much memory as possible<p>3) Try to saturate disk IO with a lot of operations<p>The question:<p>Do you know, can you advice any application that does some harmful chaotic activities, tries to misuse resources, e.g. hogs CPU and leaks memory like there&#x27;s no tomorrow? Does not need to be Kubernetes specific, just need something that works on Linux ;)<p>I need this to test if resource limits we apply on our Kubernetes cluster work the way we expect them to work, before deploying production applications there.<p>Thanks!
======
ivanilves
Thanks!

------
posix_me_less
stress-ng fio

